# How to make a bird skeleton from a set of Dollar Tree Skelly garland



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I needed a dead canary for my Mine themed haunt and created this little guy using tiny dollar tree skeletons. I'm pretty happy with how he turned out.










Here is the video on how I made him. If you make one I would love for you to post a picture.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This is fantastic!!! So ingenious. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the share!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for graciously sharing~that eliminates me having to steal your idea


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Now who'd have thunk it! What an amazing transformation.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks!! I had a lot of fun making it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I caught you video on youtube last night and it was awesome! Very creative.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great idea!
I like how you think


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

This is fantastic! I am totally making one for my curiosity shelves as I had trouble finding a tiny bird skeleton as well.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

LOVE the creativity....thanks for sharing.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

you are such a smarty pants. !! It looks fantastic - don't be surprised if dollar tree has skelly birds next year.


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien (Jul 13, 2014)

That is freaking....AWESOME!


----------



## Nyghthawke (Oct 7, 2013)

Brilliant!! Now I'm trying to figure out where to stake out a flock of these guys


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you for the video. A few of these will definitely make it into my display this year


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

So very creative and tweet  - Love the idea of putting it in a canary cage....


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Love this idea


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome bird! Looks great. Nobody would ever know that was a couple of plastic skeletons.


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

allears22 said:


> I had trouble finding a tiny bird skeleton as well.


I found some on my sidewalk and picked them up and put them in jars and my kids dry heaved and said I was weird and they were going to put me in a home. )c:


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

Great bird skelly! I cant wait to try it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

LOVE this idea! Bookmarked the second I saw it... Just NOW got around to trying it!... Mine is head heavy and with his posture falls... But I may glue him to a book or block... the arms of the wings are the second set of legs, and the little bones are the left over radius, ulna, and fibula bones... THANKS!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Aww, he turned out so good!!!! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

Fantastic idea and skills as well


----------



## xLawfulevilx (Aug 30, 2015)

Like what everyone else has said very creative!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Amazing! Very creative.


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

I have my grandmother's antique birdcage and was going to place in my Voodoo shop. This will be perfect for a resident inside the cage! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

Super creative!! Great job!!


----------

